# namin ni baby Jan



## MickyS

mahal na mahal na mahal na mahal ka namin ni baby Jan forever and ever asawa ko

I understand the mahal portion, but I am not certain how to translate the namin ni baby Jan portion.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## niernier

The following is to help you analyze the grammar used in the sentence:

mahal ka namin means "we love you"
mahal ka ni baby Jan means "baby Jan loves you"

which lets you conclude that mahal ka namin ni baby Jan means "Baby Jan and I loves you"


----------



## DotterKat

Baby Jan and I love you very, very much, forever and ever, my dear husband.


----------



## MickyS

Thank you for uncovering the mystery for me.  I thought namin was we, but with the the addition of ni baby Jan, a layer of complexity was added that I couldn't fathom.

Thanks once again for the continued assistance.  It is much appreciated.


----------

